# Hot day here



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

These four keep sneaking into the house!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What a great way to start my morning. That pic is adorable. 

Look at their eyes. It's like, is he going to make us go back out there?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Biring said:


> View attachment 36054
> 
> 
> These four keep sneaking into the house!


We will just stay low and be sneaky!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Thanks for the great pic!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

It's rainy and 46 F here in Ohio.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I had to look twice to see that that they were alive. Neat picture!

Sunny and warm here in TN; a gorgeous day!

The peafowl seem to enjoy being out of jail. Last time I was out there they were basking in the sunlight.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

My Peafowl will generally stick around pretty good, we did lots of coop conditioning early on. I did have an Eastern Wild Turkey get into the horse arena today and apparently couldn't figure out how to get back over the netting to the run by the arena. I had to pick it up and carry it in.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> *My Peafowl will generally stick around pretty good*, we did lots of coop conditioning early on. I did have an Eastern Wild Turkey get into the horse arena today and apparently couldn't figure out how to get back over the netting to the run by the arena. I had to pick it up and carry it in.


Good to know. Every day, it seems, I end the day by carrying a turkey to the turkey shed because it got behind a fence and didn't have the sense to go over or around.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> Good to know. Every day, it seems, I end the day by carrying a turkey to the turkey shed because it got behind a fence and didn't have the sense to go over or around.


Yup, that is straight up turkey behavior, I can't explain it. They are overly curious, I should have gotten a picture but I had two on the roof of the house tonight. They were looking to score some cat food on the back porch.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yours or wild turkeys?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Mine, they are bad, I bet you could train them though!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't think I have it in me to figure out another game bird species. The Guineas were hard enough.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

You underestimate yourself!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nah, I've grown up enough now to know when not to undertake another foreign activity in my life.


----------

